# Orijen Alternative



## Schnitz85 (May 20, 2015)

Hey there, so Ellie has been on Orijen for almost 2 years(she is almost 3). I switch it up between all of them except for the 6 fish(I don't want her to have fish breath!). 

Anyway, she is not a fan of orijen, any of them. She will not touch it all day and it seems like she waits right before bed to eat it because she is probably starving. I used to put some primal goats milk on it and she would gobble it up. In any event, I love how her coat looks, she is healthy, and energetic with the Orijen. 

Does anyone have an alternative that will keep all of the positives but might be a better taste for her? Thanks everyone!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Annamaet, you can rotate the protein sources and the fish doesn't leave bad breath!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Mine has been on 6 fish for a year now and it does not have fishy breath, i can confirm. he started to get a bit disinterested so i am now mixing his origin 6 fish with acana (he seems to like duck, lamb and meadowland, however he is not interested in orijen original at all), and that works. coat is shiny, muscles lean and strong, energy is high and food is interesting again.


----------



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

I use Taste of the Wild for Cali and so far for a little over a year now, she still loves it. Stick with what works right? Sometimes I'll add egg, carrots and put a little water in there to soften it up a tad. She wolfes it down. Moreso in the evening though. The more exercise the more empty bowl! Healthy as can be and her coat looks great.


----------

